# Wanted-SHOW NAMES :)!



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

umm mabe 

Snowstorm.. 
Idk hes beautiful!!! Love his face!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Sghorselover said:


> Idk hes beautiful!!! Love his face!


Haha, thank you SgHorseLover 
I think he is beautiful too,


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Haha, thank you SgHorseLover
> I think he is beautiful too,


Like no joke!!
I wanna come steal him.. i wouldnt!!!
I love grey/whites


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha, so do i 
But you cant have him


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

awww why not!!!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Umm you could do something like snow angel or angel of the sky. 
Im not good at this game!

He is beautiful by the way


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah something with snow!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha, why snow ? 
but just a hint, i really like Unique Names


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

And I Go


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

I dont really know why.. cuz its snowin on the east coast of the USA!!

my size Beryer
Indigo's Prize
Indigo-go


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha, 
well just to say that it doesnt have to have his name in it either


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just Jump It
Salute Air
Gettin Over It
Ultra Fly
Super Fly


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

what about Indigo Mist? suits his color...or Indigo Royale


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the name Mood Inidgo. It sounds super cool in the show ring hehe, my friend's horse is named that. :]


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha. thank you everyone  
Keep them coming !


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

moonjumper 
hoofhearted lol!
silver streak
quick silver
jumping pearl may be slightly girly 
black pearl
thats all i got for now!! i'll let you know if i come up with more
and he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Idk im just brain storming,, Indigo's snow storm, or Indilation (lol), or Indigo's magic, or Indigo's threat, or Indigo's Hailstorm (lol), or Indigo Blues. Haha thats all i have for now


----------



## roxiegurl001 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if you have already found a show name or not. For one beautiful horse. I think a nice name would be 
Mystic Diamond.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ That is a nice show name, but i decided to use his pedigree/racing name Silver Willow


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jul 8, 2009)

Silver willow, thats a perfect name for him.


----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiyyaa
Im not very good with names but how about:
Canadian Prince
Mid summer nights dream

Look aroundd the internet for insperation thats what i did with my pony Petal(botleigh voyager)

BTW hes beautiffull
x


----------

